#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  My Experience with Findmyfare.com , Pepmytrip.com and Myfare.lk

## Beacon

As a business person, I travel often locally as well as globally! If it this abroad then mostly I travel all the APAC countries. I'd like to share my personal feedback about these three Sri Lankan online Travel agencies where I usually book my flight tickets, hotels, Visa and travel insurances! In addition, also I attached my booking blurred screenshots for the sensitive details where the readers can confirm the authenticity of my review.



*Findmyfare.com*

I use this travel agency to book my flights all the time. They are absolutely very professional when it comes to delivering better customer experience and in terms of maintaining the professional communication standards. Earlier, I used to book my flight tickets through their online portal without contacting them, from their followup call, I got to know that they also provide personalized service for business executives and families. 


Thereafter, I outreach them via hotline or sending an email along with my travel dates and add-ons! They do all the home works behalf of us with our given inputs and send us multiple options where I can choose based on my budget and convenience. What I like from Findmyfare is their very fast, professional and delivering personalized experience to their customer service which I couldn't find from other Sri Lankan Online Travel agencies. 

My suggestion is not to book the tickets from their website, Just call them and tell your requirements like date, visa, insurance all that they will get back to you with multiple options where you can choose the best.





*Booking Snapshot:* 

1.jpg

*Pepmytrip.com*



I used this agency just one time because they offered a special deal for the Seylan card, however, the experience with Pepmytrip.com isn't such pleasant for me, The way of their communications is okay but not such great! though, I got the best deal from them even better than findmyfare.com price as a vegetarian I strictly told them I need a vegetarian meal and they confirmed that it can be arranged since my booking was done before four weeks before. But, I didn't get the Vegetable meals on the flight and the cabin crew confirmed my ticket as having no such specific meal options. 

My suggestion is if you are a solo traveler, just need to find the best deal for card book through their website and avoid contacting them via phone or email unless you didn't get your ticket.



*Booking Snapshot:* 

2.png

*Myfare.lk*

I used this service also just one time and their support and response time absolutely terrible! You can find the same offers as other Sri Lankan travel agencies from their website, Nothing special or no extra perks like points, members discount, etc! But, Now it looks like they're no longer in this business anymore and their website also down all the time, so talking about them isn't gonna make sense.



*Booking Snapshot:* 

3.png


*Conclusion:*





There are hundreds of online travel agencies available in Sri Lanka, Do your homework before you jumping yourself with a terrible agency. My suggestion is "If you are looking for better-personalized experience in terms of arrangements, structuring your itinerary, visa, insurance then go with Findmyfare". Moreover, If you have a credit card and looking for a cheap deal check out Pepmytrip.com. 

Have you tried any of these travel agencies? If not, is there any other Sri Lankan based travel agencies delighted you with their exceptional service? If so share your experience with us!

----------


## Moana

Hey Beacon!

It's good to see some verifiable reviews about the SL travel companies and its clients experiences! was really helpful! Between from all the experiences you have been through which agency would you personally suggest us to be the best?  Findmyfare or Pepmytrip.com ?

----------

